# Gettin' back in the game...



## Jenny (Jan 17, 2003)

What game you ask?

Well.. Fitness game.. Dating game.. The game of life! 

I'm gonna play it smart, I'm gonna have fun and I'm gonna skip all the things that hold me back!

Don't have much time now, meeting my girlfriends soon.. I just needed to do this..

I'm sick of crying.. I'm sick of feeling panic.. I'm okay.. I'd Rather be by Myself Forever Than Be with Somebody Because I'm Lonely.

Love you all, thanks for helping me in this week of pain!

Jen


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 17, 2003)

"It is truly sad, that one man can bring pain and misery to such beauty."

But its the dilemma of human tragedy, and as we all now, life never stops for anyone, time is a cruel yet healing factor by itself


MJ


----------



## Stacey (Jan 17, 2003)

JEN~
Hey honey! I'm sooo happy for you sweetie!!! You have the right additude! Keep up your healthy spirits..and have fun in this game of life!!! I'm sorry about the shitty email..You DO DESERVE Much better!!!

Have a wonderful time with your friends!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2003)

Oooh, Hey a new journal.  Glad to hear that you are doing better NG, keep us up to date on things are going for you, okay?

Being yourself is the only way to be, anybody that wants you any other way doesnt deserve you.  Enjoy life, we only get to live it once.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the support!  It means a lot.. 
MJ, thanks for the wise words.. 

P, well, I don't think he even understood that the email was shitty.. It wasn't trashing me or anything.. But he could have just written it like that, cause that's what he did indirectly..

Eggie, my favorite, thank you! I will let all of you know whats going on with my life.. Right now I just feel like p a r t y i n g!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Eggie, my favorite, thank you!



Whats going on here?? Been replaced over night eh?   

Glad to hear you are staying positive, and are going out there to really LIVE life 

Take good care...have fun....and don`t do anything I would


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Whats going on here?? Been replaced over night eh?



 Am I in trouble!?!? Well.. I meant my favorite American east coaster.. You are my fav aussie!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2003)

Yesterday was cheat day.. Today I'm starting the Getting Back in the game diet.. 
I feel a little down and that lonley feeling in my gut is back..  But I'll get over it..

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 apple


----------



## kuso (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Am I in trouble!?!? Well.. I meant my favorite American east coaster.. You are my fav aussie!



LMAO..........lucky, or I wouldn`t send you anymore nekid pix of me


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO..........lucky, or I wouldn`t send you anymore nekid pix of me



 you should be lucky I don't have a boyfriend anymore.. lol No one will kick your ass for that comment..  Btw, could you send them again, I think I lost them..


----------



## kuso (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> you should be lucky I don't have a boyfriend anymore.. lol No one will kick your ass for that comment..  Btw, could you send them again, I think I lost them..




LMAO ....damned...I only had that one copy of them too


----------



## Eggs (Jan 18, 2003)

Ahhh, Kuso... just because you had one copy of it didnt mean you had to forward it to me.

Whats an intense desire to stick a knife through my eye.

Thanks NG   Keep the diet rockin!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2003)

Well.. yesterday turned out another cheatday..  

But TODAY is the day for the diet to start.. And I feel very motivated.. So here it goes!! I'm gonna be a six-pack girl before you know it! 

Had a great time yesterday with some friends.. A few guys and a few girls.. we first went bowling (!!!), had a couple of beers and then ended up at a friend's place playing pictionary!  Had a lot of fun.. shouldn't have eaten that burger though...  lol, I'll survive, a day late on the diet, so what?

Now, I'll be EXTREMELY GOOD!!  you'll see!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Sunday 19th

09:00,Meal 1:
7 whites
2 yolks

12:15 Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli
1 teaspoon butter
sunflower seeds

3:15 Meal 3:
35 g whey
small apple
1 tbsp flax

6:00 Meal 4:
5 oz finfish
1 tbsp butter
cabbage

Meal 5:
7 whites 
2 yolks
flaxseeds in water for extra fiber

Meal 6:
35g whey
1 tbsp flaxseed oil

Totals:
1644cals,
199g protein 50%
29g carbs 6%
79g fat 44%


----------



## kuso (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahhh, Kuso... just because you had one copy of it didnt mean you had to forward it to me.



Opps   Sorry bout that...hope you had the sense to BURN it  

NG....glad to hear you`re enjoying yourself  ...sorry I missed you AGAIN today


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear (well Kind of) about the crap you've gone through...although I don't really know the details...But i"m glad you're doing better!!  You've got  my support too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2003)

... batter up!!   I love that you're getting back in the _game_.  I personally think the week of crying was beneficial.  It's cleaned out some of the pain and made you see that there is more to life after _him_

bowling, beers, board games and friends ... a combination that seems to always work!

BTW ... how it the personal training coming along?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Freeman! Thank you for the supporting words!

Hey NT, thank you!  yeah, I know that I needed all the crying.. But the pain is still there, would be strange if it wasn't.. We're not officially broken up yet, still on break.. But since I don't think he's ready to change, I'm seeing this as a breakup right now..
Yeah, having fun with my friends is really good! I laughed so hard yesterday my abs started cramping.. lol

The PT thing is going better and better. I haven't been to the gym to market myself this week though.. but I had 4 clients on consultation this week.. All were interested, but only one wants to start right now.. It's a start!


----------



## lina (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey sweetie... glad to see you are getting out and having some fun!  You are a strong girl!! 

Just a quick 'hi' as I'm eating my lunch!  My duty for today is...(I'm home alone) ... is to get off the puter, clean house and take down our Christmas tree!!!   Yes it's still up!

Take care!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

damn, is it a real tree?  must be falling apart if it is!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey lina!  Yeah, things are a lot better.. Now go work on the christmas tree!! lol

Just talked to Rob.. We had a really good talk, calm and nice, no rough words what so ever.. I really do love him.. No one knows what time will tell, we'll just have to put ourselves in the hands of faith.. we can't be together now, and what happens in the future I can't even speculate on.. I feel really good about this.. I think Rob and I can remain friends even if we do decide to break up.. Maybe we'd need some time to move on, but after that I think we could.. He is an amazing person, and he will always be very special to me.

I need to do some PT-administration now..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice Meal Plan NG!   

With a plan like that you'll have that 6 pack in no time!
I know how difficult things seem right now but I promise, I know I've been there, things will start looking up again and you'll be back in the swing of things in no time.

Remember everything happens for a reason.  
Take care of yourself in the meantime.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nice Meal Plan NG!
> 
> With a plan like that you'll have that 6 pack in no time!
> ...



Hey Jodi! 

You like my mealplan?  well good! A bit low in cals, will probably need around 1800cals.. but no workouts today, so it was ok.. 

About life, well, I know, life does go on.. I feel so much better already.. I know I will be hurting more, but I know that I'll be ok, no matter what happens.. And that's a nice feeling to have! 

Thank you Jodi, your words mean a lot to me! I know you've gone through hell yourself.. Thank's for the support!

Jenny

btw, love your sig!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm going to the Canary Islands with my mom next thursday! A week of sun and relaxation! Just what I need.. 

Supernice hotel.. here's some pics..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

pool and beach


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok.. it's Monday again..

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
35g whey
1 oz sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
3 oz chicken breast
2 oz lean pork
20 cashews..

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken
1 teaspoon butter
1 tbsp olive oil
lots of different veggies

Meal 5:
8 whites
2 yolks
flaxseeds in water for extra fiber.

1637 cals
198g protein 49%
41g carbs 10%
72g fat 40%

Fatsources haven't been the best today.. I find it hard bringing good fats to the gym.. Guess it just needs a little more planning.. I'll work on that.. bought a supercute small olive oil bottle that I'll use and refill.. 
And I need to eat more..

Workouts:
*Shoulders and abs.. Was a pretty weak workout I must say.. I find it so hard doing shoulders strict.. Which means I can't put on a lot of weight.. Will have to work on that too..

*20 min cardio, 1:1 intervals.. Thought I would suck at it since I haven't done much cardio lately.. But it went pretty well.. I really need to get in better cardio condition for my spinning classes, my clients are not supposed to have better endurance than me..


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> my clients are not supposed to have better endurance than me..



Ya dont say 

Good idea with the small bottle of olive oil... just make sure it doesnt leak all over your gym stuff!

Hmm, cashews 

Those pics look really nice... I'm jealous.  Well, I hope you have fun and get in some relaxation.  Dont enjoy that beach toooo much


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2003)

Robert is selected out of several hundreds to the final casting of "The Austronauts".. a TV show were he could win a trip to space!! I'm very happy for him, it has been his dream since a kid to go up in space.. But I am v e r y unhappy for me.. Now I'll have to "wait" for 1.5 months more..  If his selected.. 
Damnit, this is so not a good timing!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey girl!  I'm here to bum with ya.  I've been down in the dumps lately too!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey hon! Jodi is right, your meal plans look Great!!!
I'm sooo jealous about your trip! That place looks fabulous!! WOW! And what perfect timing for you and your Mom to go!! Your going to have a wonderful time!!!  

That does suck about Roberts trip (if he wins) Causing u to wait longer!! But that is good for him to live a dream!

 Keep your chin up girl! And go do some cardio..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Mark.. Thanks.. I'll get on AOL in a bit.. 

Stace, thank you.. Mealplan feels good.. And yeah, the trip too.. We actually made the reservations this weekend, so that explains the timing..
And yah, I'll do cardio everyday from now on..


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2003)

aww I see! Well thats cool! Is it just you two going?? 
 
Hey I have aol! (wait we have talked on it before huh..lol)


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ya dont say
> 
> Good idea with the small bottle of olive oil... just make sure it doesnt leak all over your gym stuff!
> ...



Hey..  don't tease me for my poor cardio condition.. It's really isn't that bad.. I think .. lol

Yeah, I'm very proud of my new little bottle.. 

And yeah, the vacation will be really nice!  Want me to send you a postcard?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2003)

Tuesday 21st of Jan:

Meal 1:
7 whites,
2 yolks
small apple

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp natty pb

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp natty pb

Meal 5;
5 oz chicken breast
1/2 tbsp butter
1/2 tbsp mayo
1 tbsp mozzarella
small apple
veggies

*Workout: LEGS.. ouchie.. 

*note to self: Buy a bottle of flax for work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey! So, I found my way over here.
Wanna train me? My cardio is in the dumps....you'd outlast me easily!

So...thre will be new pics posted soon....NG IN Canary Islands?

Damn girl, you go thru some eggs, don't you? I do a total of six eggs, minus five yolks, of course.....
wow.....A gorgeous woman who can eat....I think I'm in luv...

Take care!


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> My cardio is in the dumps....you'd outlast me easily!



I`m not even going to touch that one  

Heya NG...hows life today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah...butt smoking dog-man...it wasn't for you...it was to entice my favorite Swede for some personal training sessions...
sheesh!

Was'sup, kus!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Burner.. 
Sure, I'd put you on a spinning bike and let you sweat..

Canary Island pics.. nah, don't think so.. maybe..

Yeah, I do like my eggs.. 
I hope you're alright!
Jen

Btw. Life so SUCKS right now..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

wahoo!
NG is gonna get me all hot-n-sweaty!

It's about shift change time here. Have a great day!


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

hey there burn...not too much happening here...what about with you? 

NG...whats up hon??


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

Kus... the usual.. me not understanding Rob.. making me hurt so bad.. I'm SO SICK OF THIS CRAP!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

Hon, maybe you guys need a little more distance still?


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

Have fun on your trip and I agree with kuso... maybe more distance would be better... well you'll be forced to be apart when you are on vaca so maybe then you'll be able to see/think better.... who knows you might meet someone on da beach!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Kus and lina!

You're right, you're right.. I need to cut it all off.. I can't do this "meet in the gym", "phonecall on sunday" and the rest of the stuff.. It's too painful..

Am working at my dad's firm today.. in the reception.. have actually had fun! answering the phone and being social really helps.. And the people here are real fun!

And lina, I hope I'll meet a little fling on the beach! lol


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

Heya Jen~~ I WANT A postcard!!!  

I think you need to have more distance with him to girl!!
Thats cool though your at your dads today, your right being social defianlty helps!! You  forget about a lot of crap when your busy..lol.. I KNOW That! 
Take care of yourself!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey NG, come to America, I'll be your "fling"


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Jenny!

I MADE it!    Got your invite last nite as well!  I'm usually on at night around 9-12:00 am... usually.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

P, honey, give me your addy and I swear to send you one!! 

Mark, who knows!? lol..

Dave, hey sweets!!  I'm very glad to see you around, the place is not the same without you!! 

Lots of cute guy at the gym today!!  Maybe I need a rebound-guy.. lol.. just for fun..  A funny thing happened.. lol.. please don't tease me.. lol.. I was going to the changing room, which have numbers 1-4 are MEN's, and 5-6 are WOMEN's (I know, discriminating..lol).. and well, I must have forgot the numbers, and I opened room 4!  lots of cute nekkid butts!  No one saw me, thank good! I'd be "the pervert PT"..


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

Hahaha  that was funny!!! Ya gotta laugh so there you got it!! Good call for opening da doors! 

I finally got to the post office today... the package is on its way in 7-10 days they say... enjoy!

I want a postcard too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> P, honey, give me your addy and I swear to send you one!!
> 
> Mark, who knows!? lol..
> ...



Hey NG!
So...you 'accidentally ' looked into the men's room, eh? The question is...how long did you stand there...

Vacation fling? Damn, I wish I could take a trip....you know, just trying to be a friend...


Like you said, working the reception and getting to tal to all those people is probably helping onsome level.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hahaha  that was funny!!! Ya gotta laugh so there you got it!! Good call for opening da doors!
> 
> I finally got to the post office today... the package is on its way in 7-10 days they say... enjoy!
> ...



Yeah.. but you know, I didn't do it on purpose! ..

 Yeay!! package! how will the payment work, will I pay when I pick it up? Aww lina, you're such a sweetie!! 

Postcard? Ok, ANYONE who wants a postcard, emails their addy to "superstaress@spray.se"!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey NG!
> So...you 'accidentally ' looked into the men's room, eh? The question is...how long did you stand there...
> 
> ...



Yeah B, ACCIDENTALLY! you really think I want a reputation as "the pervert PT" there?? lol

Nah, I'm not ready for a vactionfling, nor a rebound-guy.. I just need to be on my own for a while..
But thanks for being a friend.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yeah B, ACCIDENTALLY! you really think I want a reputation as "the pervert PT" there?? lol
> 
> Nah, I'm not ready for a vactionfling, nor a rebound-guy.. I just need to be on my own for a while..
> But thanks for being a friend.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

so, when are you going, anyway?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

Wednesday:

Meal 1:
7 whites,
2 yolks
small apple

Meal 2:
5 oz lean meat
veggies

Meal 3:
35g whey
30 cashews

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
1/2 tbsp mayo
small piece mozzarella
broccoli

Meal 5:
7 whites, 
2 yolks
1 grapefruit
too many almonds 

I can't belive I'm still not sick of eggs.. I still love my eggies!  14 a day these last couple of weeks..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm leaving next week, on thursday morning..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

..and you will be gone for a whole week?
What are we gonna do without you?
(Watch all those 'foo foo' drinks....I put on a few ppounds when I was in Mexico due to those..)


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, h*ll no! I'm not putting on any pounds!!  I will enjoy the foods, somewhat.. skip most of the drinks and rely on water mostley.. Some cheat meals I will have though!
But I'll pay for them in the gym.. lol

This time I'm really going to do this diet all the way through.. I WILL get this sixpack this time!!!!!! wanna join me in dieting B?
Btw, how's the girlfriend?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 21, 2003)

and oh yeah, will be gone for one week!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

wha...wha...what?!?! me?? DIET?? Girl...have you comnpletely lost track of your senses?
Eat all healthy and stuff? ick?

I eat fairly well. I could do better....need someone here...helping...

The girlfriend? She and I called it quits. We never had timeto see each other. I think I saw her a total of three hours last month.
Now that I am back in school, I never have any free time and it will not get any better any time soon while I work on the new career.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey Jenn, I'm sure that luxurious palace of a hotel you'll be staying at will have a pretty decent gym!! 

So, you MIGHT be able to drink a lil' bit and eat a lil' bit and then just bust yo ass in the gym while you're there!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Dave, hey sweets!!  I'm very glad to see you around, the place is not the same without you!!
> 
> Maybe I need a rebound-guy.. lol.. just for fun..




 

Hey honey!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 23, 2003)

Dave.. lol.. nice try! 

Mark, yeah I hope the gym will be nice! I think so!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 23, 2003)

Thursday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites,
2 yolks
1 small apple

Meal 2:
35g whey
1tbsp flax (bought one bottle for work too!  )

Meal 3:
5.5 oz semi-lean meat
broccoli
red pepper

Meal 4:
4 oz turkey breast
1tbsp natty pb

Meal 5:
35g whey
1tbsp olive oil
apple

Meal 6:
7 whites
2yolks
10 almonds

Also ate some sugarfree breathmints..  I know..


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

good job  always need the flax!  it's a bit pricey where I live though! oh well


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave.. lol.. nice try!
> 
> Mark, yeah I hope the gym will be nice! I think so!




Whoops!  No, actually I meant... I was amazed at your statements but ........... and that was it!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2003)

Lol Dave.. ..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2003)

Friday..

Meal 1:
35g whey
apple
10 almonds

Meal 2:
7 whites.
2 yolks

Meal 3:
5 oz semi-lean beef
15 almonds
1 grapefruit
1/2 an apple

Meal 4:
7 whites
2 yolks
5 almonds

Meal 5:
35g whey
10 almonds
apple
glass of red whine.. 


*45 min Spinning.. tought my class.. lots of fun..


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Jenny!!!  


Quit bragging about spinning!  You know I love that word!!

How ya doing??  Miss chatting with all of you!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Dave!
oh sweetie, I wish you'd come to my spinning class, it rocks!! 

I'm doing just fine, a lot better actually! I'm going partying tonight!! Wohpee!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey.........  Since your on at the moment..........  have you been signing on to your MSN??

I wish I could take your spinning class or just to meet you..  Hey, after a few months maybe I'll be able to come over and take in Sweden!  After that I must RUN to AMSTERDAM!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

hahaha, I might have to come with you dave!  Amsterdam would be a blast!  ....I am going to France this summer (if I can find some money!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

ooh! European road trip! 
Meet NG..AND go to A-Dam???? count me in!

I got to go to Paris once for a couple days, but it was i January...and COLD! All the fountains were turned off too..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, you're all very welcome to visit Sweden, I'll be your personal guide! 

Had a fun night partying last night.. came home at 6:00 AM and am so  friggin tired today.. I need to get some more sleep.. 

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
5almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz beef
cabbage, red pepper
1/4 avocado

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1/4 avocado
15 almonds 
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
7whites
2 yolks
small apple
20ish almonds..

I need to get in control of my need for almonds..


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey.... that's funny NG!  I got in around 5 am or so myself but I was working and flirting with the babes at the club!!!  

NG, a travel guide, huh!  I will definitely take you up on your offer if I come!  (most likely in the summer)  Does it get really hot there in the summer... or is it just beautiful?)

Hey NG,

Can you take pictures of some of the landscape, your gym and boob-girl   ?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Dave! 
Glad you had a nice friday night too..

Sweden can get very hot in the summer, but some summers it rains a lot and it's not very warm. It really is different every year.. last year we had a really nice summer with lots of sun! 
Sure, I'll work on some pics of the landscape and such.. lol.. But I'm not talking much to boob girl anymore, so no luck there.. I don't think you would've liked her much anyhow..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Dave-
I got in trouble at teh club last night from talking to a girl TOO long....otherwise, had a good night too...

Wow, this is begining to sound like, National Lampoon's European Vaction II....
Yeah! It will be great!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Dave-
> I got in trouble at teh club last night from talking to a girl TOO long....otherwise, had a good night too...
> 
> ...



Your probably right NG (About Boob-girl), I see and talk to enough of them down here that it barely phases me anymore.  I'm more into abs and lower body now on gals and of course, their personalities!


Burner, 

As for getting in trouble for that... it must suck!  It's a job perk and that's how my boss see's it as.  He has no problem with me flirting with gals and as long as I continuosly bring business... he ALL for it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah, well....'allegedly'..he said I was looking at her more than I was the crowd. I told him deadpan that I can multi-task.

I do have to be careful with whom I smile at....
I hope to not sound like an ass...but I was walking backto my part of the club the other night after cutting someone off from alcohol. (the guy is in the 'Guard, and a bunch of them are shipping out on Sunday) I walked past a couple girls who were standing more or less on the wall, so I looked at them and smiled, then kept on going. (Ok, I smile at most women. I mean nothing by it. I'm pretty much a nice kind of guy. )
Anyway, I get back  to my 'post'  and was talkig with the guy's buddy who I just cut off. Weel, not five minutes later, this girl comes up to me and wants to start a conversation. Damn. Do not get me worng, I'm sure she's a nice girl, but..she didn't do anything for me. So, I made small talk with for a while. She started to hnt that I should go out with her sometime. I even told her (which is the truth..) That I do not have time to date. (I don't) Not with two jobs and class four nights a week, and after I get out of school and get my license, I will pretty much be working three jobs until I can leave this one for the new caree. I even told her i rarely see friends and family even less. Not even phased.
Damn. My question is this: Why cannot I get the young, hot women to come and talk to  me like this? really...I still wouldn't have time....but hey....

Hey Dave-
you get a lot of...'calorically un-challenged women in your club that wear the hip hugger jeans with the halter top type shirts that reveal their 'winter insulation'?
Half of the fun of my job is seeing how people dress to come here. A lot of the tie I wish I could ask them: What WERE you thinking?
Is your club a dress to impress club? Ours isn't. I get all kinds of things. It's amazing what people wear. My take on this is, if you go out to a NIGHT CLUB, not Joe's Beer Emporium, but a nightclub, you would want to dress up at least a little to look good. Jeans are ok, put on a nice shirt. Some guys do not even do that here..and they wonder why they go home alone..
well, enough ranting in NG's journal...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 26, 2003)

hey Mike and Dave!
I'm glad you're having a good time at your clubs!  I'm kinda at a good position to flirt at work too! 

Mike, I know what you mean about showing the winter isolation..  were some girls like that at the club too.. yuck.. I don't get it.. I'm afraid to show my belly sometimes, and I do have the upper  part of my six pack showing..  I guess they just don't care..
There were this really cute pop-star at the club.. I always liked him before.. thought he seemed so sweet.. well, not anymore.. he looked all drugged up.. and he had a bunch of people following him all around.. and one time when I was by the bar, waiting to order, the shithead pinched my ass!! and gave me that "hey, know who I am?"-look.. Yuck, I just turned around and left.. I so don't like that guy anymore..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 26, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites,
2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal

(look no almonds!! )

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli
1/2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tbsp butter

Meal 3:
5 ox minced meat
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
3 oz salmon
2 oz chicken breast

Meal 5:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax
10 almonds

Confession:
1 small piece 70% cacao chocolate (almost sugarfree).. First day of my period.. I needed it..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

all you did was leave? C'mon! You could have done better! A well placed, small penis comment for many to hear would have been perfect!

You have the start of a six pack? You my dear lady are awesome! And YOU are worried about what you look like? holy cow!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah, to think of it, that would have been a great comment.. 

And, thanks B..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

anytime, my friend.
what are you doing on your Sunday?
(besides hanging out here?)


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, well....'allegedly'..he said I was looking at her more than I was the crowd. I told him deadpan that I can multi-task.
> 
> *"Multi-tasking....  good one, Burner!"*
> ...


*I don't really have that many girls/ladies that fit this category bc/ image is very high here in SFLA... those women are smart to cover it up!  I guess you could say I'm lucky??*


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> hey Mike and Dave!
> I'm glad you're having a good time at your clubs!  I'm kinda at a good position to flirt at work too!
> 
> ...


*That guy is just so sad! I would've given you a light spank! J/K, the guy's a pig!*


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> hey Mike and Dave!
> I'm glad you're having a good time at your clubs!  I'm kinda at a good position to flirt at work too!
> 
> ...



*makes furious notes*

"don't pinch Nike_Girl's ass"....got it! 

Keep up the good work NG!


----------



## kuso (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> *makes furious notes*
> 
> "don't pinch Nike_Girl's ass"....got it!
> ...



  I guess I`m safe here,...she would expect it from me I think


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

I bet all you have to do is stare for a second and smile and the guy becomes a magnet to you!!!  Except for me, I would smile back and if your close enough, I would say, "hi, how are you and go about my business and relax etc." Then, maybe a little bit later, I would approach you... 

**that's what I try to do. I am actually pretty shy around hot women. So, I will just walk past, say hi or something, maybe some small talk and keep on going. I think I am up to about 10 different girls that come in on a regular basis that I get hugs and kisses on the cheek from. (mayby an occasional groping..depending on the girl..)

I wish the girls here would follow the same dress cose you get there....or at least cover up more.
Nothing funnier than seeing a pudgy girl sitting at teh bar,wearing those revealing clothes...and have her thong poking out....


----------



## Eggs (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Confession:
> 1 small piece 70% cacao chocolate (almost sugarfree).. First day of my period.. I needed it..



Excuses Excuses... just say it, you wanted some chocolate and ate it.  "I needed it" 

 

The next time a guy pinches you, turn around and give him a hug.  Then knee him in the balls.   I think too much time being sober in clubs turned me off on drunks.

Winter insulation :vomit:  Burner... we dont need those images bro.  No more talk of thongs of the heavies, its like strapping cords on a water balloon.   

Keep up the hard work NG - A six pack on ladies is hot.  Very much hot!  Ahem, and control those almond urges


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey guys.. 
Oh lots of replies! 
i wanna say hi to all of you 

Davie, yah, I know, I'm not buying any more of his singles!! 

MMF, Hey there!  welcome to my journal.. and I will keep up the work, I'm trying to get more like your lovely wife! 

Kus, yah, I'd smack your ass if you didn't pinch mine.. lol 

Mike, yuck, I don't even want to think of fatties in thongs.. we don't have that many fatties here.. at least not at the clubs..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Excuses Excuses... just say it, you wanted some chocolate and ate it.  "I needed it"
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! I needed that damn chocolate! It wasn't even much at all!! you'd never understand, you're a MAN!  

That knee thing sounds kinda good, but I wouldn't want to read "Popstar sterilized by stranger on club"  in the tabloids the next day.. lol

I'm working on the six pack.. but it takes time.. I want it NOW!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2003)

Meal 1:
4 whites, 1 yolk (only had 4 eggs left)
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp butter
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
35g whey
apple
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
apple 
1 tbsp oilve oil

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
1 tbsp butter
1/3 apple

I'm not happy with todays meals at all.. Too many apples.. I spent the whole day at the gym or around town and I got so hungry around meal 3&4, I needed something more than just whey.. So it sucked.. at least it was apples and not bananas..  I need to plan better next time.. I haven't got the hang of it yet.. when I work at dad's firm I'm all set, I've got a fridge and all.. but at the gym, I still need to work on it.. 

Workout:
*shoulders and abs
*a ton of walking..


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

HEY GIRL!! 

When do you leave for your trip w/ your mom??

Take care doll!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey P! Leaving on thursday morning!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.4 cup oatmeal
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz lean meat 
Broccoli, red pepper
1/2 tbsp mayo
1 teaspoon butter

Meal 3:
5 oz lean meat
Broccoli, red pepper
1 tbsp mayo

Meal 4:
1 apple
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 small grapefruit

Too many carbs today as well.. But considering the things I was REALLY crawing, I did extremely well! lol I haven't had such cravings in a long time!! 
Taught some dance classes today, was a lot of fun!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2003)

Got a call from a girl who wants me to train her.. We're meeting up for a free consultation tomorrow.. the 7th so far...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

SWEET!  You're on your way Jenny!  I see only great things for ya!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

YEAH!!! Go JEN!!!
Congrats!!

Oh cool, ya leave thursday! WoW!~ HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2003)

Show'em what you know!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks guys.. yeah, it feels good.. I trained a new client this monday, was a lot of fun!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2003)

Meal one:
7whites, 2 yolks
1 teaspoon butter

Meal two:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp butter
flaxseeds for fibre (didn't have time to chew all the veggies..  )

Meal three:
35g whey
apple
1 tbsp olive oil


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2003)

I landed the client! My first female so far! lol.. While we were having the consultation, another girl listened for some mins and got interested.. So I ended up having another consultation with her..  Don't know if she'll book me yet though..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2003)

Bye guys! See you in a week!  I'll be tanned and nice when I get back! 
It snowed here today, I'm so glad to leave for warmer areas!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey, good job Babe!  Pretty soon you're going to be so busy you'll just sleep in the gym.  Ew.

So, have alot of work to do with the new client or does she have a decent head start?


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

where ya goin' sweetie???


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

she's going to the Canary Islands...bitch!   jk I wouldn't do well in the sun anyways!  I can't wait for France shit May! woo hoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey NG!
Congrats on teh new client (s)!

have a great time in the islands and let us all hear about it when you get back!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey guys! I'm back!!  
I've had a great time! The hotel was just amazing, and I SO ENJOYED the sun!! The spanish guys were hot and the cocktails delicious! 
The weather was not too great the first couple of days, but turned out lovely!   I so didn't want to get back...
Btw, I've got a stalker!! LOL.. A guy who apparently saw me at the gym, working with my clients, has texted my mobile like crazy.. lol.. he wrote things like "you're so beautiful it took my breath away.." and "shit" like that.. lol.. It went on for two days and then I said "hey boy, chill, you're freaking me out!".. and he said sorry and stopped.. Lol, feels got to get some recognizion, as long as it doesn't get freaky.. 

I probably gained like 5 pounds this week.. lol.. I was actually pretty good, nothing crazy (I had no ice-cream! lol), just ate more carbs (bread!!) than usual.. I relaxed and didn't fuss about nonsense..   ..I'll get back "in game" tomorrow.. Going to my friend's cottage this weekend with some guys and girls and I will probably have a hard time staying hard-core there.. I'll just have to do my best..

Worked out pretty well.. Ran on the lovely beach some mornings.. and visited the gym pretty much.. Wasn't a a very big gym, was small, but all I needed was there..  And did some swimming as well! 

And.. now I'm back.. and it's snowing.. 

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

HEY JEN!!!
Wow! Sounds like you had a wonderful trip girl!!! I'm glad you got relax in the sun, and enjoy yourself! Soo the guys were hot huh, that can defianlty help make a trip just lovely !!

Keep your eyes out for that stalker girl..u never want to mess w/ trouble. But I'm glad hes stopped..thats good!!

That sucks its snowing now...we may actually have SLEET Here in Houston this weekend.. great.. 

Take care hon, and GREAT to have you back!!
I'm glad you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Stace!! 

Glad seeing you here!
Yeah, it was really nice in Spain (The Canary Islands belong to Spain)! And yes, some guys were yum! lol

Well, about the stalker... he isn't really a stalker.. he's harmless.. I'm actually pretty flattered, I need things like that when Rob and I aren't talking..

Yeah.. I know, I don't want that snow, I can't wait for spring to come!

Btw, I thought about you a lot when I heard about the Columbia catastrophy on CNN.. How did it affect you?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Jenn!  I can't believe you're back already..wow time flies!

If you want fun and sun more months out of the year, then jet on down to Florida.  We only have a few months of "cool" weather, and that is sporatic at best.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey!    Sounds like you had a good time... just what this doctor ordered.  Oh wait, I'm a college brat, never mind.

Haha, I'm glad you're flattered by your stalker.  I hope they dont charge you for those text messages coming in.  I'm happy that I dont have a stalker, I'm quite happy with you saying that I have a cute butt.  Thanks!   Yeah, whatever, I have to make up my own meaning for what you said about the t-shirt.

Oh, have fun at the Cottage NG... and dont worry about staying too "hard core".  Have some fun and then sweat it off later.  As long as you're not having fun like that ever day it'll all be okay.

How did the sand feel between your toes?  Grrr, I dont really want to know... its chilly up here!

Have a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey JEN!
Welcome back! Glad that you had a great time! 
WE WANT PICS!

Wasn't it great to wake up to the sound of the ocean? 

Oh, and if this stalker guy keep s up...just let us know...some of os would gladly jump on a plane and come over to have a little 'chat' about messing with one of our own...
   

You could use the gym at the hotel? The one at the hotel I stayed in when I was on vacation in December....was dangerous at best...I was going to write to them and let the hotle know that thry ran a great hotel, butt...needed to upgrade their equipment.

Have fun getting back into your groove! I am having a hard time getting to the gym now that I have added school to my already two jobs...oh well, I will work it out!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey guys!

Mark, admit it, you've been checking your watch, counting every minute until I got back.. Right?  

Justin, babe, I'll write you a PM.. but let's just put that T-shirt to history..  And as for the sand, I'm speachless! 

Mike, I'm glad to see you here! I've missed you!  
ahh, the best alarm clock I ever had!!  (the ocean that is..).. Sorry, didn't bring the digital cam..  so no pics.. 
Thank's for being prepared to stick up for me! 
Well, the gym there was ok, not too shabby!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

what?!?!!?? No pics??? How can you go to an island paradise and NOT have a camera?????
Go back there RIGHT now and get pics!


Yo...we got your back, girl!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Mark, admit it, you've been checking your watch, counting every minute until I got back.. Right?
> 
> You're right, I must admit it....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 8, 2003)

Awww, do we have to?  I was kind of looking forward to the shirt.  

I hope your weekend adventure is going well!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2003)

Diet today:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2yolks
apple

Meal 2:
35g whey
grapefruit

I have absolutely no appetite today! 

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, red pepper
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 teaspoon butter

Workouts:
*Kick ass Leg workout!! Have been having bad workouts for weeks, but it seems like I'm getting back as my old self! 
*Biked to gym and home (20 min in total), and MAN was it painful on the way home.. 
*Taught two dance classes.. Lots of fun..


----------



## kuso (Feb 11, 2003)

Yo sexy...you`re back????? Damned....no IM`s....not pm`s...... 








So hows things?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yo sexy...you`re back????? Damned....no IM`s....not pm`s......
> 
> 
> ...



Well Mr, it's not like you did anything like that when you came back from Aussieland..  

Things have sucked the last couple of days, but I'm starting to feel better.. Or it could be the Thermo I took a few hours ago..  *seing myself as a future member of Thermogenics-oholics anonymous..*


----------



## kuso (Feb 11, 2003)

Um sorry   I have no excuse eh!!!....well, I could come up with one but I wont 

Whats happened the last few days??


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi Ms. Fabulouso!!!


Good to see your online again!  Sorry to hear abou the dowws of Thermo's in you!

Anyway, how are your classes going etc.?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um sorry   I have no excuse eh!!!....well, I could come up with one but I wont
> 
> Whats happened the last few days??



Well..  

The last couple of days? well, the usual..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Ms. Fabulouso!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. this thermo was my first in months..  So, actually, I've been quite good! 

Classes are going pretty good.. Haven't taught spinning in two weeks, vacation and a cancelled class..
But I like teaching my dance classes better!..  and PT thing is going great, having my best week so far! 

Talk to you soon babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey NG!
Thermos, eh? I'm waiting for dave to get me my hook up! Then I will be right with you! 5ml AND a cup of coffee!
Life is GOOOOOOOOOD!
Spinning, eh? That reminds me of a commercial here....I think it was for a 'healthy breakfast cereal' thing or somthing..now, I'll be thinking of you when I see that!

Hope you are ok!


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Well..



Sorry   

Hiot me with an AIM next time I`m on hon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

hey Kus!
How's things in the land of the rising sun?


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

Things here are......blury  I`m kinda a little...um, just abbit,,,,,drunk 

Hows things there?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

friggin cold. It is supposed to get into the 50's today...and I \'ll be stuck..in here...in this windowless environment..for twelve...friggin..hours.....
might be able to run upstairs for a few minutes...

drunk? You, my friend have a unique lifting 'diet'..


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

Its this fucking carb loading man....I really have to force it down


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

oh, so you're 'bulking phase' right now....
that's what I say to myself...when I eat pizza...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey guys!

Kuso.. Drunk in the middle of daytime???? you suck.. or maybe it was night.. but still, on a school-night?  

Burner, hey babe! take it easy with those Thermos.. 
Cereal comercial? and spinning?  I don't get it.. lol.. maybe a super healthy cereal specially made for spinners.. 
It's really cold here too.. Sucks.. But it's been really sunny and nice.. cheered me up today! 
Btw, when are you coming to sweden?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1dl oatmeal (less than 1/2 a cup)

Meal 2:
35g whey
1tbsp olive oil
apple

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil
apple

ok, so meals 2&3 sucked.. I woke up too late this morning, and just had time to grab my protein powder before getting to the gym.. 

Meal 4:
5 oz semi lean beef
greens

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

hiya!
Di--di---did a really hot (and now single) woman of all IM's desires just invite me to sweden? Damn, I'm packing!

Next yar would be great. So, you will have to remain sigle until I get there, ok? Great.

Yeah, it was a guy and a girl, the spinning instructor cmae in, and turned sadistic on them. The guy (who in the commercial had a crappy breakfst) was stressing, the girl, who had the cereal said, 'Bring it on!"

I just use that mental imag eof you being the hot, sadistic drive them until they drop spinning instructor!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey B! 
Well, of course you should come here! And bring Dave, Kuso and Eggs! We would have a great time! 

Well, I'm a pretty sadistic spinning instructor!


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> Kuso.. Drunk in the middle of daytime???? you suck.. or maybe it was night.. but still, on a school-night?




LOL...its was night...a work night, not school night you youngseter  

And if I come with B...are ya gonna do cardio with me??


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL...its was night...a work night, not school night you youngseter
> 
> And if I come with B...are ya gonna do cardio with me??



Well, your a TEACHER.. they're in school.. !!  I'm not in school.. 

And sure, I'd do cardio.. I'd put you on a spinning bike and then make you sweat..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

hey pal...just what kind of 'personal training' are you after here....

NG_
You are ON!
Party @ NG's place!


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Well, your a TEACHER.. they're in school.. !!  I'm not in school..
> 
> And sure, I'd do cardio.. I'd put you on a spinning bike and then make you sweat..



LOL......on a bike eh?? Never done that before  

And I teach at companies...not schools


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey pal...just what kind of 'personal training' are you after here....



Same kind I`m always after ??  lol

But if I`m gonna do cardio, I might as well enjoy it right??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

I like your thinking, my friend!
Noting like some great cardio, stress relief, ab work and intimate bonding...wrapped up in one awesome package!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> And I teach at companies...not schools



those restaining orders are a real biathc, aren't they...


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I like your thinking, my friend!
> Noting like some great cardio, stress relief, ab work and intimate bonding...wrapped up in one awesome package!



Now that would be a GREAt PT


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

yeah...now how to market the sex for physical fitness videos....
forget spin class...were going to sexercise!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

....be a great way to meet people...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

hmm...the only necesarry gear for class.....contraceptives, knee pads...


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

and a female   lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

oops, sorry...guess I needed to be more specific. this would be a co-ed class....preferably more female to male ratio.
evry 10 minutes, switch 'training partners' and continue workouts...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys are walking boners!  Better stay away from 1-test!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

heh heh...that's next.....


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2003)

GUYS!!  
WHAT are you doing to my journal!?!?!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1dl (less than 1/2 cup) oatmeal, sunflowerseeds

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken
cabbage, red pepper
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken
cabbage, red pepper
1 tbsp oil

Meal 5:
35g whey
apple
1 tbsp oil


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

just keeping it warm until you got back!
we whore in your journal...because we care...


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> You guys are walking boners!  Better stay away from 1-test!




Actually....1T has the oppisite effect, but 4AD...fuck man...watch out


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

kusinator!
w'as sup!

I forgot to take my thermo pills this morning...and I am FEELING it!
I feel some coffee coming on...


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

Just about to go mix my second drink as I have a day off tomorrow and its been a lonnnnng week!...How bout you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

just mixed my first drink  after getting to work....casual Thursday and all...
(ok, I put sugar free cocoa in with a cup of coffee...)
It's going to be a ridiculously long day! (about 23 hours, start to finish!)
Pour me a round....I'll be right over!


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

you`re more than welcome dude....just took the lid off a 1litre JD ......onto fourth now  

23 sux man...I`m dieing he after 16 or 17!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

4th? Does this meant that your typing will become slurred soon?


I'll be fine once I get to the club for those last four hours. I will slam a Red Bull when I get there....and having young, hot women around...seems to have an invigorating effect on me..now how does that work??


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2003)

Speaking of hot babes  where`s NG????????? 

I don`t mistype either right?? lol

up to 6 now


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

well, my two fat pills and coffee ar going to have to do it for me....


it's about 3 pm there in Sweden? Maybe somewhere between work and home? She will probably jump on later...
one can only hope!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey B!
> Well, of course you should come here! And bring Dave, Kuso and Eggs! We would have a great time!
> 
> Well, I'm a pretty sadistic spinning instructor!




I've been with crazy but I'd love to take you up on your offer, Jenny!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, my two fat pills and coffee ar going to have to do it for me....
> 
> 
> ...



Fat pills????


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

it's waht Icall them, they are ephedrine pills, made by max muscle...just waiting for my clenbutrx..............................................


----------



## Jenny (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey guys! you whores! 
Nice to have you here!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

no, nice to have YOU here...been waiting for ya!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 13, 2003)

well, I'm here.. need to go to bed soon though..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

wahoo!
got your pj's on? Brush yuor teeth? Say your prayers?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 13, 2003)

naah.. need to eat my last meal first.. and I need to cook it..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

what's for snaki?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 13, 2003)

snaki? lol what the heck is that.. 
well, I'm having eggs! No, not Eggs, eggs!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

not eggs? Why not? eggs r good 4 u!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm eating my eggs right now.. But I ment "Eggs" the IM member?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

So sorry I missed you all!  Hello!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2003)

Sure NG, like anybody believes that 

You cut me deep woman... 

Kuso - may your recovery be quick and less painful than it surely is.

NG, I'll talk to you later!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

I love NG!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2003)

Aww.. guys!  

Eggs, added you to my AOL.. Same nick, right?

Partied friday night.. Went to a nightclub with some friends.. Was pretty fun.. danced a lot.. Til my feet started hurting real bad.. No fun dancing for hours in heels.. I should have taken my Nike's.. lol..
Am meeting Rob today to talk.. Feels kinda like D-day.. I'm ok with whatever happens. At least it really feels like that now..
Diet was off yesterday and some on friday.. nothing terrible, no candy or things like that.. Just a tiny little chocolate heart I got on Valentine's day.. And some bread..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2003)

Meal 1:
6whites, 2 yolks
0.3 cup oatmeal, sunflower seeds
Vitamins & minerals

Meal 2:
35g whey
sunflower seeds
1/2 tbsp butter..
don't ask about this meal combo..  lol

Meal 3:
5 oz deer meat
cabbage
cucumber

Meal 4:
6 whites, 2 yolks
grapefruit


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

Good luck with Rob today!  Just keep things positive!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2003)

Thank's Mark.. I'm feeling pretty positive.. 

Went to his place today.. It was a bit painful of course, but it went over all ok.. I liked talking to him again and seeing him.. And I didn't get all freaked out about us splitting up.. It just felt good seing him.. I still love him of course, but we both need some time.. We didn't decide on anything, we'll just keep living our own lives, seing each other sporadicly.. Wich feels pretty good. The rest is up to faith. You've got to put the stakes high to win.. Maybe we'll both end up losing each other.. But then we're just not meant to be! I'm fine.. I'm actually fine!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, I know you're "fine", just look at you!!!!

but how do you feel?  :wink:


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2003)

I feel fine.. stupid..


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> Kuso - may your recovery be quick and less painful than it surely is.



Thanks man, but you probably noticed I haven`t been on mch since  fucking hangovers  lol

G`luck hon


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 2 yolks
0.4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
5 oz pork
broccoli, pepper

Meal 3:
35g whey
apple
1 tbsp oil

Meal 4:
5.5 oz semi-lean meat
cabbage
apple

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 tbsp butter

Slightly more carbs today..  Which I think is ok..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2003)

Tuesday 18th of feb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
35g whey
1tbsp flax
apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chichen
1 tbsp olive oil
broccoli, yellow pepper

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 tbsp butter
1/2 grapefruit


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

hiya NG!


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2003)

Hiya NG/B 

 NikeHon....seems I just missed you today  Hope all went well for ya


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

hey kuso!


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2003)

Whats up B??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

nada.
just getting settled into work for the day....
trying to get info on lastnight's Joe millionaire show...


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

Hello NG!!!  LTNH!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2003)

LIFE SUCKS SO FUCKIN MUCH!!!! AAAH, yes, you guessed right.. I just talked to Rob.. I'm so fucking confused and everything is just SHITTY!! I just want to pack my bags and leave this fuckin' place!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

you could take an extended tour of the US!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

What happened Jenn?  

Don't let him get to ya!  Maybe you need to just "forget" him for a while; avoid him so he doesn't keep upsetting you!  Come visit me!  We'll go to Disney World or Universal Studios and ride roller coasters!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that, Jenny!  We'll talk more later, hopefully!  Please take care and stay strong!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Jen~ Girl what happend???? 
Are you alright??! Pm me if you wanna talk, kay!
SORRRY WHATEVER IT IS~~


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2003)

It's nothing new.. it's all the same.. He needs a break.. I know I need it too, but I so fuckin' suck at being alone.. I'll just have to accept it.. Life goes on.. My mood is on this rollercoaster-ride and one minute all is fine, and the next hell breaks lose. It takes a lot of energy..

THANKS guys for being here.. I love you all!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 19, 2003)

Wednesday 19th of Feb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 tbsp butter
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
broccoli, red pepper

Meal 3:
35g whey 
1 apple
1 tbsp oil

"Meal 4": BAD 
1 grapefruit
TOO MANY almonds.. 
(I could at least have added some protein, I know..)

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 tbsp butter
and some more almonde..   

Have forgotten to write out my workouts lately..
LEGS: 
Leg press, 4x8-10
Lunges in smith, 4x8-10
Legcurl, 4x6-8
machine for quads, 4x8
Calves:
Standing: 4x8
seated: 4x8-10

Cardio: 45 min low intense biking


----------



## Freeman (Feb 19, 2003)

Chin-up Jenn.  You'll pull through all this shit and be a better person because of it.


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2003)

we LOVE you very much, too!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks guys!

Met my very good friend Martin today. We went training together, but he wouldn't listen to a thing I said about correct forms.. I got pretty pissed.. Then we sat down and had a nice chat.. He's pretty heartbroken too, so we have a lot to talk about.. Our minds work the same way and it's really nice having him to talk to!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

Thats great Jen!! Its always nice to have someone "in person" to talk to also, who understands exactly what your going through!!

We are all here for you honey!! Take care of yourself!!!! 
LOVE YA!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2003)

Thank's guys.. trying to keep my chin up.. but once I remember all the wonderful Rob and I had, my stomach just turns upside-down and I freak out.. But, we can't be together now, and if faith wants us to be together later, we will be.. I need to say that to myself 100 timesa day.. *sighs*

Yeah, I'm so glad I've got all of my friends.. without them I'd be miserable.. And all of YOU here online too of course!! 

Thanks, love ya'll!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2003)

Thursday 20th feb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.4 cup oatmeal, sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax (I spilled some on my shirt!!  )

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, red pepper
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
broccoli, red pepper
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
7 whites,  1 yolk
1 tbsp butter
grapefruit

Workouts:
*Back & biceps
*30 min low intense cardio


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Thank's guys.. trying to keep my chin up.. but once I remember all the wonderful Rob and I had, my stomach just turns upside-down and I freak out.. But, we can't be together now, and if faith wants us to be together later, we will be.. I need to say that to myself 100 timesa day.. *sighs*
> 
> Yeah, I'm so glad I've got all of my friends.. without them I'd be miserable.. And all of YOU here online too of course!!
> ...



Well, I'm very sorry to hear how badly Rob is still affecting you!  How often do you run into him now that your not together?  Is there a way you can avoid him, move on in your life and find happiness?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I'm very sorry to hear how badly Rob is still affecting you!  How often do you run into him now that your not together?  Is there a way you can avoid him, move on in your life and find happiness?



I can avoid him pretty well.. I've basicly stopped going to the gym we called our own before.. We're having a break.. and when we met this sunday we met as friends.. wich felt really good while I was there, but a day after it kinda got to me again.. But the thing is, I don't WANT to avoid him, I want to see him, talk to him and feel him..

I am moving on though, and I know I will be fine!
Thanks sweetie.. how's your life going?


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Hmmn.... that is good to hear and I hope everything turns out OK!

Well, with me......... last week, I averaged 3.5 hours sleep for 5 days in a row!  We had some big shows at our venues and I also still did my regular job as well!  It's been fun, the women are crazy-cool and I love it!  I wished I was younger, though so I wouldn't be so sleepy!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2003)

hehe, I'm young and that would still kill me..those hours! ahh!  I am usually in bed by 11 at the latest anymore...up at 5:30am or 6am...I feel like I'm an old man!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Just wanted to say


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

"I figure I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead"
- Sam Ellitott, Road House

Damn Dave- hate pulliong those kinds of hours. This weekend will be like that..


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2003)

dav man...I can sypathise ( just can`t spell it   ) 3 weeks of around 5 hours is catching up.....I`m not too perky these days lol


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

HI JEN~ Hope your doing okay and that you have a good weekend!!

Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

hey P!
How's your Friday so far?
I have to reread my new book...I am doing closings now...what a biatch!
I'll get it down, though!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey Burner! I'm good..thanks~ how are you?

Awww closing info eh??! FUN! Pay CLOSE attention!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

wow! That was a quick response!
I'm getting hungry....it's about feeding time. Pasta and chicken...


Yeah...if I do not get it by my self, I've got friends who can help fill in the blanks.
What are y'alls plans for the weekend?
I'm working both jobs...gonna be mucho busy!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

I know.. I was fast huh!!  
Thats great you have friends who can help you!!

Kay..respond next in my journal!  Don't want to fill up Jen's!


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2003)

Have a GREAT Weekend, Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey guys!

 Hey Butterfly! Always like seeing you here!  Everything good?

Stace, hey honey.. Thank you.. I'm feeling much better and have a feeling I will have a great weekend! 

B, hope school goes well! I'm sure it will! 

Dave, man, I miss ya! We need to catch up for real some time soon!  Wish you a great weekend too babe! 

Freeman.. always encouraging.. wich I need..  thanks..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2003)

Today I'm going to CHEAT!!!  yep.. I know I suck, but I will anyway.. Am spending the whole afternoon/evening with Martin.. Will be lots of fun! 
But, now I'm going SPINNING! 
I feel aliiive today! 
Love you all, you rock!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2003)

Happy Saturday, NG!

Sounds as if you ARE going to have a great weekend! Mine got off to a good start.
Had to break up another fight lastnight. I think I redeemed myself with this one. (Friends of mine gave me crud as to why iot took 5 guys to take out one drunk guy) so...I broke up a fight between 5 guys, tables turned. Long story: Burner was triumphant! YEAH!

Hope your spinning class was awesome!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Burner! 
Seems like you had quite a night!  Glad you stopped the fight!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey you!
How was your spinning class?
Tired? Achy? Rumor has it...I give great massages....I do make house calls...however, Europe is...pushing it thuogh..

How is your day going?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey B!
Spinning class was great! I had so much energy! But I cheated yesterday..  candy and other bad things.. Martin and I had a really good time together though! 

Today I'm starting a 16 week CUT! I'm sick of just thinking about getting that perfect bod.. I'm going to go out there and GET IT!!
No cheating, no lazyness, I'm going to friggin' DO IT!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2003)

Sunday 23rd of Feb

Meal 1:
1/3 cup oatmeal w. 1tbsp sunflower seeds
7 whites, 2 tolks
341cals, 34g protein, 20g carbs, 13g fat

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax
248cals, 31g protein, 0 carbs, 14g fat

Meal 3:
5.5 oz white fish
0.5 tbsp butter
cabbage
279cals, 37g protein, 0 carbs, 12g fat

Meal4:
7whites, 2 yolks
1 teaspoon butter
236cals, 30g protein, 3g carbs, 11g fat

Meal 5:
5.5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, cabbage
2/3 tbsp butter
318cals, 47g protein.. (OMG, too much in one sitting..), 0g carbs, 12g fat

Meal 6:
35g whey
1tbsp flax
248cals, 31g protein, 0 carbs, 14g fat

Totals:
1671cals
209g protein
78g fat
24g carbs (not counting veggies)

Training:
*Weights:
 Chest, Triceps
Dumbell benchpress: 7-10x4
Incline db bp: 8-10x4
Cable crosses: 8-10 x4

Dips (w. help.. ): 8x3
pushdowns: 8x4
seated dips: 8x3
Ouchie..
*Cardio:
 20 min mountainbiking
will have a dancepractise tonight.. some cheerleading, we're dancing at a basketball game next sunday..


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Good Luck on that cut I know you can do it!!


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> Dave, man, I miss ya! We need to catch up for real some time soon!  Wish you a great weekend too babe!



Hi Jenny!!

Well, for the last two weeks, out of the 6 days, I was living on 3.5 hours of sleep.  BT/ my day job and my night job, I love both jobs but eventually I'll have to give up the night club job!  I have a passion for the music industry and it's been a great way to continue my networking and learning of the industry but now, I think I have enough knowledge of what's hot out there in the local area!  I have an offer to start managing some bands and I may pursue that eventually!

This next week we have some band (I've never heard of them) called the Voodoo Glow Skulls??  It's Punk/Ska ala No Doubt's early years.  Gee, I can't wait to deal with the mosh pit!  

As for exercising, well, I took those last two weeks off to recuperate etc..  Ready to go in later tonight!!!

Well, I will get back in to the online thing again real soon on a daily basis but unfortunately my responses are very short as of late but I do apologize to those who are reading this!

I WILL always stay in touch here with you Jenny so take care and know that I'm always admiring your workouts, Aeorbics and diet!

Stay stong, baby!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Voodoo Glow Skulls!?  I didn't even know they were still around, jesus, it's been forever since I've heard anything about them.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2003)

F*CK.. I just screwed up!  Had a little almond binge.. wich got me to eat crackers.. then fruit.. then special K.. 

From now on, NO MORE ALMONDS! They are evil little bastards..


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> F*CK.. I just screwed up!  Had a little almond binge.. wich got me to eat crackers.. then fruit.. then special K..
> 
> From now on, NO MORE ALMONDS! They are evil little bastards..


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Voodoo Glow Skulls!?  I didn't even know they were still around, jesus, it's been forever since I've heard anything about them.




Yeah... those clowns!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

I really hope that crowd is tame because I won't be!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2003)

DAY 1

Goal today: Follow mealplan, not eating ANY almonds.

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken breast
green beans, broccoli
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
5.5 oz lean meat
1/2 tbsp butter
mushrooms, red pepper
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 tbsp butter

Totals:
1725 cals,
211g protein
31g carbs
79g fat

Workouts:
*Weights: LEGS.. OOWW.. 
*Taught two danceclasses.. Didn't move all too much..
*Dancepractise for the basketball game, about 2 hours..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm so FRIGGIN' sore in my pecs and triceps STILL after sunday's workout.. I had a great workout, but this is getting rediculous.. I can't dance well (we have practices 2hr a day this week) and almost died when I trained a client yesterday.. Was showing him benchpress w. dumbells and I almost DIED.. lol.. 

OHH, really hot guy walking around here right now..  Need to go for a walk and errr.. get some more water..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok, since I haven't had great results lately  (due to cheats  ), I need to get stricter. Here are some new Diet "rules" for me: 

*NO ALMONDS (they are such triggers for me..)

*No diet sodas

*No sugarfree gum

*No more than 35-40g active carbs/day.

*Bi-weekly CLEAN carb-ups.


----------



## lina (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi sweetie!

Saw you on!

HOT guy?!!!! Woohoo!!!  Sounds like Jen is back in full force! 

So what kinda dance classes are you taking that you have to do for 2 hours a day?


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> OHH, really hot guy walking around here right now..  Need to go for a walk and errr.. get some more water..




And as NG says this, all of us males were wishing we were him in your presence!  

Sounds like your workouts are killer!  Oh, how I mish killer workouts!

I've pretty much switch to  circuit training these days just to maintain!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2003)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CUT JEN!!! You can Do It! I think I may join you on one..and nooo peanuts for me... they are like almonds are for you!!! 

HOT GUY~~ WOOOHOO!! Like Lina said.. your back in the game 
Now go get some more water..again... 

Have a wonderful day darlin'


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi sweetie!
> 
> Saw you on!
> ...



Hey honey! 

Yep.. that guy was hot! 

the dance group I'm in are dancing at a basketball game this weekend.. The cheerleading group you know.. We need a lot of practise..

How are you babe?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And as NG says this, all of us males were wishing we were him in your presence!
> 
> Sounds like your workouts are killer!  Oh, how I mish killer workouts!
> ...



 

Yeah, I've had some killer workouts lately! Did legs today and all I'll say is O U C H... I dunno how I'll be able to dance tomorrow..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CUT JEN!!! You can Do It! I think I may join you on one..and nooo peanuts for me... they are like almonds are for you!!!
> 
> HOT GUY~~ WOOOHOO!! Like Lina said.. your back in the game
> ...



THANKS honey!  Yeah, join me!  I know, I need to avoid nuts all together actually.. I just can't stop..

Yep, I got myself a lot of water there today.. 

Hope you're having an awesome day!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, personally, I don't think you need to cut!   But, I know you'll be determined and dedicated.  Keep up the good work sweety!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Well, personally, I don't think you need to cut!   But, I know you'll be determined and dedicated.  Keep up the good work sweety!



 thanks, but you haven't seen my ass lately.. 

I need you here to whip me when I start losing motivation!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll be there ASAP, I like whipping and asses!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey!  Sounds like you've had some killer workouts, that what I like to hear.  I hope the cut goes well, stay away from the extra carbs and fats.  Talk to ya later.


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> thanks, but you haven't seen my ass lately..



I can read into this!   

TTYS!

D


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey!  Sounds like you've had some killer workouts, that what I like to hear.  I hope the cut goes well, stay away from the extra carbs and fats.  Talk to ya later.



Hey babe!
Yep, I'm working my ass off (literally.. )..  I will stay away from that..  esp. almonds and other nuts  ..
Hope all is well with ya!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I can read into this!
> 
> TTYS!
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2003)

DAY 2

Goals today: Get all the meals in.. and make 'em good..

Meal 1:
2 eggs, 6 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal, 1tbsp sunflower seeds
Vitamins, minerals

Meal 2:
5.5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, green beans
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz shrimp (is that ok? high in sodium.. but ok?)
lettuce, cabbage
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
cucumber, red pepper
2/3 small apple

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
lots of flaxseeds in water for extra fiber (my tummy really needs it..)

TOTALS:
1740 cals
214g protein
35g carbs
76g fat

Workouts:
*Shoulders and abs.. I'll say ouch again today.. 
*Tons of walking
*Dancing.. About two hours.. Medium intense.. 

Bought lots of cute workout tops today!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2003)

My legs are so SORE today!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

I wish my legs were sore...
(Isn't that sick?)


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey B.. yeah.. I know, sometimes it's lovely to be sore..
But right now it's just down right painful.. I walk funny.. not to mention dancing.. OWWW.. I just got back and damn, I need to do some stretching before next practise..
Chest soreness is finally starting to dissapear..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

it's begining to disappear? That means it's about time to pound your chest again, eh?

Thses classes are killing me. I might be able to get my wholebody worked out within the next four days, starting tomrrow. 
Five more weeks of class then that will free up enough time to get back in regularly.


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey B.. yeah.. I know, sometimes it's lovely to be sore..
> But right now it's just down right painful.. I walk funny.. not to mention dancing.. OWWW.. I just got back and damn, I need to do some stretching before next practise..
> Chest soreness is finally starting to dissapear..



Hi NG!!!!!

good to see that we're both online together!


I used to jump into a Steam room and stretch in there and damn... it felt very good!  

How is everything else going for ya?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey honey!

I'm fine thanx!  Working at home today! 
Yeah, I need to find a steam room, that would be lovely!

Life is pretty good right now!  How are you doing?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

CHECK OUT MY NEW JOURNAL IN "THE CUT STARTS HERE"!! 

(yeah.. I felt like shouting.... )


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

HIYA NG!

there is a wet/dry sauna in the locker room, I like to hit that after a workout when I have the chane. I take in a spray bottle and spray the rocks and walls to drive up the humidity and dite for a good 10 - 15 minutes.....nice.


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> CHECK OUT MY NEW JOURNAL IN "THE CUT STARTS HERE"!!
> 
> (yeah.. I felt like shouting.... )




I will do just that!  I love following your journals!


----------

